# Celtics legend John Havlicek dies at 79



## Lethe200 (Apr 27, 2019)

So sad - I loved watching Havlicek in the Red Auerbach Celtics' days!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2019)

A real surprise 

Decades ago I read an article about him when he retired

His lungs were so big they had to take two x-rays

And his heart rate was incredibly low

Sure thought he’d get deep into his 80s at least

Parkinson’s is some bad mojo


----------



## oldman (Apr 28, 2019)

I really enjoyed watching John play. When I lived in Cleveland, I would get tickets to the Celtics-Cavs games in the old Nick Miletti’s Coliseum just to watch that era of the Celtics, which in my opinion was one of the very best teams in all of the NBA. Dave Cowan, Jo Jo White, Paul Westphal, Don Chaney, Don Nelson, Paul Silas and John Havlicek. What a team! 

RIP, John.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 13, 2019)

He was from the last generation of professional athlete icons. Today there is just alot of raw talent on the floor. He worked at his game and found a niche. Another where you heard very little in the way of scandal.

If one is passing before 80 or 90 now a days something's amiss . Sad to hear. 

RIP


----------



## Buckeye (May 13, 2019)

Hondo was the real deal.  May he RIP


----------



## applecruncher (May 13, 2019)

One of my cousins went to OSU back in 1960 and was quite good friends with Jon Havilcek, Jerry Lucas, Mel Nowell, and, (drumroll...) Bobby Knight.  I used to spend time at aunt's house (I was about 10yr old) and I remember a couple times when they all came over and shot baskets.  Several uncles were mesmerized...this was before they became famous and their coach at the time was Fred Taylor.


----------

